# Windows Screen Saver doesnât work!



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

I have tried several times to reset my screen saver and for some reason it will not start&#8230; what can be causing this problem? :shrug:


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Can you preview the screen saver from the properties window? Does it work then? If it does then Turn your mouse upside down and wait for the screen saver to kick in. Even the slightest movement of a mouse will disable the screen saver.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Also how long have you set it before it does start? Maybe that was turned up so it won't start right away either 5 minutes, 10 minutes or even longer.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

My screen saver stops working whenever my wireless mouse is plugged into the USB port. 

For the last two weeks Iâve been sick in the hospital with Pancreatitis and Diverticulitis. When I was released last week my monitor was burnt out. I replaced the monitor and noticed my screen saver wasnât working for some reason. Something must of happen to my PC while in the hospital to cause my screen saver to stop operating properly causing my monitor to stay on for two weeks. 

Right now, Iâm placing my PC on sleep mode at night until I can find a cure. What can I do to fix this problem?


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

I had nothing but problems with a wireless mouse, but mine did have a little on/off switch that I could shut if off when not in use to save the batteries. If yours has that, try turning it off. Also, do you have any open applications that keep running that might be preventing the screen saver from running?

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

TonyE said:


> My screen saver stops working whenever my wireless mouse is plugged into the USB port.
> 
> For the last two weeks Iâve been sick in the hospital with Pancreatitis and Diverticulitis. When I was released last week my monitor was burnt out. I replaced the monitor and noticed my screen saver wasnât working for some reason. Something must of happen to my PC while in the hospital to cause my screen saver to stop operating properly causing my monitor to stay on for two weeks.


Your monitor on for 2 weeks isnt going to burn it out. A screen saver doesnt turn your monitor off when in save mode. It works just as hard displaying a black image as it does a colorful one. Now


Now you can set the monitor to go into sleep mode from the computer if your computer and monitor support it.

I am betting your wireless mouse is more sensitive than your wire mouse and slight movements are causing the issue. just walking across the floor could cause it to move the mouse


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

what gary says is true; if you've got the wireless mouse sensitivity set too high, even typing lightly can make the mouse jump. You say that this all happened after you replaced the monitor? I'd check to make sure that windows is loading the proper driver. Also, what's the unterface of the wired mouse? USB? If it's PS\2, then I think I might know what the problem is... just answer "true" if the mouse is USB, and "false" if it's PS\2.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have only had wireless mice for the last 4 years or better and never had a screen saver issue as this. But if the sensitivity is high then yes even walking across the floor will either stop the screen saver or stop it from starting.
And now even on this Mac I went with a wireless keyboard and mouse and not one problem either. BUT I do Stay with a Good Brand of wireless keyboard and mouse and that is Logitech. A Good Company.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

Iâll just try unplugging my wireless mouse from the USB port when not in use and let the screen saver do its thing. :cowboy:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

The most worthless thing I ever had hooked up to my computer was a wireless mouse. It was a LogiTech, so not a no named brand -- utterly worthless. You had to keep plugging it back in to charge it- so whats the sense.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I just wonder if these folks that have had so much trouble with their Wireless stuff Have Downloaded the latest updates for it? 
As mine is a USB one, and never had to unplug a thing except for putting batteries in it every few months that is all. I am typing and using a wireless ones now with no trouble at all. As this is even a new wireless keyboard and because I am on a Mac now.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> The most worthless thing I ever had hooked up to my computer was a wireless mouse. It was a LogiTech, so not a no named brand -- utterly worthless. You had to keep plugging it back in to charge it- so whats the sense.


I have had both a Microsoft and a Logitech mouse without any problems from either until the MS one eventually failed as did its replacement. The Logitech is just like the Energizer Bunny and keeps going and going. It has a docking station for recharging and I just put it into it overnight which makes it charged and ready for the entire next day. 

I buy the upper end ones of both brands so don't know if that makes a difference or not. Couldn't get by without one now that I've had one.


----------

